

Sleep less (with no performance hit) - smanek
http://www.slate.com/id/2079113/

======
tdavis
I think you mashed the wrong link with your mouse machine.

You meant to add a comment here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=190676>

~~~
smanek
Sorry, I was indeed prompted to submit this article after reading that one.

I remembered reading this slate article a while ago, and thought it had more
background and was better written.

Is it better etiquette to mention a related article as a comment instead of a
new submission?

~~~
thaumaturgy
In this case, I would have rather seen the link to the article posted as a
comment in the other thread about Provigil. A lot of discussion has already
centered around it; there's no sense in starting up a second thread on it, and
fragmenting the discussion.

~~~
ConradHex
Personally, I'm glad this was posted separately. It was much more informative
and better written than the first article, and I would not have been likely to
see it if it was added now as a comment in the first post.

------
osipov
This is a submarine article for Provigil. I've been noticing them coming out
roughtly every year or so.

